# 2001 Maxima ignition knock when starting



## woodsy (Apr 4, 2013)

This only happens in the mourning when engine is cold. I hear a knocking noise when it first starts. Engine runs as if one cyl misses but clears up in about 5 mins time. Coils all seem ok but may have one out of spec. Once warmed up it runs all day and starts fine. I get 2 codes PO420 and P1320. I don't care about the 420 as it is related to p1320 problem. After much reading I suspect either a coil or the knock sensor. Anyone got any ideas. The knock sensor is cheap. Might be my problem but I don't think so. This car has 89000 miles give or take. I also tried running high octane gas for a while, problem is still the same. Any ideas? If you read my posts I still have a mouse problem. gezzzz!


----------

